# Edge Mingo's 4/26



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Left from Pensacola pass in a heavy fog. got to use the Radar, which I don't do too often. got almost half way to the Edge before the fog just suddenly went away, ran the rest of the way wide open. Motored around to a few spots that I have marked, saw fish, dropped, caught some but they were mostly small. Went to another spot, saw fish, dropped and this time they were much better quality Mingos. Water was much dirtier than the last time I was out there about a month ago. Saw a few sharks fins swimming around us. The current was steady but not enough to make me want to anchor, so we would just make a pass, go back and repeat. Ended the day with a 2 person limit of some nice Mingo's. Had about 4-5 that were 12 inchers but the rest were some really nice 2.5 - 3 pounders.
Friend that went with me had something big on the mingo road that he could not get turned, it eventually broke off. All in all, a great day on the water and some nice sunburn to go with it.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice mingos!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Some fine eating right there, way to put a hurting on em!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice / pretty mingos- guys not so pretty


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Good job guys. Looks like you did well.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Good Job*

Great Job with the Mingos.:thumbup:


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice mingo's!


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice catch !! I cant wait to get down and fish myself.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post, great pics and great Mingo spot!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nothing better than a day of mingo madness I say!

Great job and thanks for the pics and report!

Jimmy


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great catch - luv dem Mingos!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I know this report was really nothing to brag about since everyone catches Mingo's. i just thought I would post a report since they seem so few and few in between. All of the Mingo's were caught on squid.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

jcasey said:


> Thanks everyone. I know this report was really nothing to brag about since everyone catches Mingo's. i just thought I would post a report since they seem so few and few in between. All of the Mingo's were caught on squid.


No need to apologize for that report. That's a pie of incredible fillets. I'm jealous.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Joe Good to see you make it out and put some on ice. Good job on the fog also it can make you wonder some times what we are doing out there in it. We were hoping to see you on our way in holding up a big hoo. Thanks for the post


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

jcasey said:


> Left from Pensacola pass in a heavy fog. got to use the Radar, which I don't do too often. got almost half way to the Edge before the fog just suddenly went away, ran the rest of the way wide open. Motored around to a few spots that I have marked, saw fish, dropped, caught some but they were mostly small. Went to another spot, saw fish, dropped and this time they were much better quality Mingos. Water was much dirtier than the last time I was out there about a month ago. Saw a few sharks fins swimming around us. The current was steady but not enough to make me want to anchor, so we would just make a pass, go back and repeat. Ended the day with a 2 person limit of some nice Mingo's. Had about 4-5 that were 12 inchers but the rest were some really nice 2.5 - 3 pounders.
> Friend that went with me had something big on the mingo road that he could not get turned, it eventually broke off. All in all, a great day on the water and some nice sunburn to go with it.


There will probably be a shortage of those next season.


Nice stringer of mingos


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 29, 2014)

No need to apologize for a catching report im stuck 6 hrs north and wish I could just get down to fish. I thank all guys that put up any kind of report. Good or bad. Pics or no pics.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice work dude! I wish we would've went a little farther. We went the same day and bottom bumped around the destin deep water reef and only caught a quarter of what you guys got and almost all were barely legal. Good job fellas.


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

Is that Roy M?


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

Very nice catch. Is that Roy M?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

amberjack said:


> Very nice catch. Is that Roy M?


Yep, that's Roy Man..


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

now that's what Im talking about..awesome


----------

